# Red Dead Redemption



## strongarm85 (Feb 4, 2009)

My Name is John Marston Trailer
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sU0PwzdMiY[/YOUTUBE]

Introduction Trailer
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MEMxSUGZ6TU[/YOUTUBE]

Weapons and Death Trailer
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0ERK4oFXeU[/YOUTUBE]

Official Website: 

The release date is April this year. This game has been in Development now since 2005. It also has something GTA4 didn't have, polish, as well as the largest open world in any video game ever made.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 4, 2009)

Never played the first, any good?


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 4, 2009)

Fuck yeah!

I enjoy this first game so I would buy this game.

Hopefully, it would have a online mode where we get to challenge each other in a duel or a fist-fight in a bar!


----------



## Diamond (Feb 4, 2009)

Hmm i don't know if i like staring into a desert all that much 
But then again same can be said for Fallout 3 wich is staring into a wasteland, wich i did like.


----------



## Memos (Feb 4, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Never played the first, any good?



I'm afraid i never got to play the first game. From the sounds of it, this game seems like it could be great though, maybe i will play the first closer to this game's release.


----------



## Adonis (Feb 4, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Never played the first, any good?



It was a decent rental from what I remember. Nothing spectacular by any means and too short. Had/has potential.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 4, 2009)

FINALLY. This game was last shown when...even before Killzone 2.

I thought this game was canceled.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Feb 6, 2009)

Hmmm, I liked Gun alot, never played Red Dead Revolver, but I heard it's practically the same thing.  If so I'm excited.  I love riding around like a cowboy, and dragging bounties in.


----------



## Gilder (Feb 6, 2009)

Sweet i loved Red Dead and i thought GUN was even better. I think old westerns are a good refresher from more modern FPS or third person shooters. I can't wait.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Jan 28, 2010)

The wait is painful.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm positive i made a thread about this, with videos and everything. Oh well. Yea i've been looking forward to this game ever since the first one.

Happy to see its being redone in true GTA fashion.


----------



## Roy (Jan 29, 2010)

Its been quiet for some time so thats probably the reason for there not being a thread. But it'll be one hell of a game.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 29, 2010)

Given the scope of this game and how long Rockstar has been working on it, there should have been one a long time ago.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 29, 2010)

Been waiting for this. Hell to the fuck yeah.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 29, 2010)

> *Why the hell isn't there a topic for this yet?*


Probably because you didn't use search function.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 29, 2010)

Yeah it looks like I game that I would buy.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 29, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> Probably because you didn't use search function.



Hell I used the search function, it didn't show up.


----------



## Memos (Jan 29, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> Hell I used the search function, it didn't show up.


People need to start using the Gaming Encyclopedia to search for threads seeing as the search function is broken. Anyway, your OP is better than my one was so I gave it to you.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 29, 2010)

Awesome, thanks for letting me keep the OP.

Anyhow, this game should be talked about more.


----------



## Roy (Jan 30, 2010)

It should. I think that it'll be a GOTY candidate. And I hope they do DLC for it..


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 30, 2010)

I loathe Westerns. 

With that said, when I saw Red Dead Redemption (strongarm showed it to me) I jizzed in my pants. It's basically what I have been waiting for from this gen. Lets just hope it doesn't turn out to be as shitty as GT4.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 30, 2010)

The first was one of my favorites on the ps2.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Jan 31, 2010)

This is definitely one of my most anticipated games.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 2, 2010)

According to this official website this game also support Multiplayer, although I am not sure how and in what form yet.

The Official Website:


----------



## Roy (Feb 2, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> According to this official website this game also support Multiplayer, although I am not sure how and in what form yet.
> 
> The Official Website:



Probably the same kind of modes that it had for GTA4.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 2, 2010)

This game could have some truly awesome multiplayer modes.

Train Robbery - 1 team on train, 1 team on horseback. Horseback team has an objective on the train and the other team has to defend it.

San Vicente Shootout - Named after the town from Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid. Basically Horde mode. It'd be cool when the last person dies the screen goes sepia.

Duel - best out of 3? Or tournament style?

Come on, i know we can think of some awesome western style multiplayer modes.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## Roy (Feb 7, 2010)

It really does. But I want all three. 


I really hope clothing options is put on the game.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 7, 2010)

My guess is that the other two will become DLC


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Feb 10, 2010)

Q&A with Rockstar on Red Dead Redemption, as well as some new images.


----------



## Roy (Feb 11, 2010)

Not quite convinced about picking up Rockstar’s epic Western Red Dead Redemption this April? Well, today we get word of numerous pre-order bonuses specific to various retailers designed to tempt you onto the chuck wagon. This is what’s on the table in both the US and UK:

U.S. Retailers

•	GameStop – Exclusive In-Game Outfit (Voted on here)
•	Amazon – Golden Guns Pack (”Increased Fame”)
•	plus $10 Amazon Gift Card
•	Best Buy – The War Horse (”Faster + Increased Damage”)
•	GameCrazy – Exclusive Mini Guide
•	Target – $5 Target Gift Card
•	Walmart -$10 Walmart Gift Card
•	Rockstar Warehouse – Red Dead T-Shirt


U.K. Retailers

•	Game – Deadly Assassin Outfit (”Increased Dead Eye Regeneration”)
•	Amazon UK – The Golden Guns Pack (”Increased Fame”)
•	HMV – The War Horse (”Faster + Increased Damage”)
•	Zavvi – Exclusive Mini Guide


----------



## speedstar (Feb 11, 2010)

Exclusive GT 'The Law' Trailer:


----------



## speedstar (Feb 23, 2010)

*bump*
New Trailer


----------



## Roy (Feb 24, 2010)

Sweetness! April cant come soon enough. >_<


----------



## Tempproxy (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump bump.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 21, 2010)

The Internet spin zone is in fool effect. GTA4 was unpolished and shitty. LOL


----------



## Maxi (Apr 22, 2010)

Interesting game, never played the first one but this looks very good .


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 22, 2010)

Holy shit the multiplayer looks fun as hell.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Apr 22, 2010)

Multiplayer reminds me of Uncharted 2. But it still looks very unique and I can't wait to try it.

I can only imagine the campers in CTF though...


----------



## DragonTiger (Apr 29, 2010)

IGN's extended hands-on - 

God, this is looking like everything I specifically loved about San Andreas, but with amazing graphics. Hopefully this will make up for my relatively underwhelming experience with GTA4


----------



## swedishpasta (May 1, 2010)

This will rock my world


----------



## DragonTiger (May 1, 2010)

I can see it now: 8 player grizzly bear knife fight melee.

Just get a group of 7 friends, go find a bear, piss it off, and have a fucking crazy 8 way knife fight with the pissed off bear in the background.

Winner has to deal with the bear


----------



## blakstealth (May 1, 2010)

If the MP fails, I wouldn't know what to do.


----------



## DragonTiger (May 1, 2010)

I'm willing to bet that the MP will eventually go the way of GTA IV and only have it's free roam mode activley used. That could be good or bad, depending on your preferences.

I'm hardly even interested in the MP myself. I just want to explore the map and kill some animals. It doesn't sound like much, but both of those have me ridiculously excited.


----------



## ZigZag (May 3, 2010)

Any references from Red Dead Revolver in this game besides the name?


----------



## DragonTiger (May 3, 2010)

It's said to be a "spirtitual successor". The only thing the two share will be the Dead Eye system. They're both standalone, but I'm sure Rockstar will throw references to Revolver in there. Hopefully GTA references as well.

I'm kind of disappointed that NF isn't as excited about this game as the rest of the internet seems to be (along with me. I'm fuckin' psyched). I'm doing what I can to keep this thread alive.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (May 4, 2010)

NF is only ever excited about the next CALL OF DOOOTY GAEM EEEEEEP.
I'm getting this the day it releases in addition to Alan Wake.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 7, 2010)

hope i don't need to play the first one to understand this one.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 7, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> hope i don't need to play the first one to understand this one.



As stated above it's a stand alone, hell this could have been called something else entirely. The protagonist to this and the first are different so it's a whole new beginning so to speak. The first one was decent but this seems to be on a whole other level.


----------



## fireking77 (May 8, 2010)

*am soo buying it.. am going to get on the 360..*


----------



## DragonTiger (May 8, 2010)

Well, it got a 9.75 review in this month's GameInformers magazine. I know reviews don't mean anything and yada yada, but a score _ that _ good is encouraging, at the very least.


----------



## ExoSkel (May 8, 2010)

Who's getting this game on which version, so we can "posse" up together.

Me = ps3 version


----------



## DragonTiger (May 9, 2010)

Yeah, PS3 here too. Although I don't want anything to do with the multiplayer until I've unlocked the entire map. I spoiled 2/3 of the GTA 4 map for myself that way


----------



## CodyEatsComets (May 18, 2010)

Why the fuck are you retards ignoring this game?


----------



## Furious George (May 18, 2010)

This game got, like, excellent reviews. I may have to check it out.


----------



## Proxy (May 18, 2010)

PS3 version for me. It should be coming in tomorrow.

When finals end next Tuesday, I'll be on for awhile.


----------



## Inugami (May 18, 2010)

Playing the game right now , it has a nice atmosphere, and a good story/characters so far!. 

sure this and Mario galaxy 2 are the must have of this month.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 19, 2010)

Playing right now. Here's my impressions. I'll get straight to the point. 
*
Graphics - *I am so amazed at the detail and the atmosphere of this game. Rockstar really outdid themselves. Everything from the clothing, shading, just it's all great. Thankfully not bland at all. 
*
Soundtrack - *Sounds, voice acting, score, all perfect. It really fits the Wild West and not only that but none of it feels forced and fabricated to me. At times I've wanted to switch on my own playlists but the music always drew me back and had me saying "Nah I'll keep listening". I'm glad I didn't switch. 
*
Gameplay -* No problems outside of the horse controls but that's because I'm not used to it yet but really pretty good. Shooting is good, everything fine. So much to do in this game, literally. I don't know what to do next. 
*
Presentation - *Amazing so far. Wild West theme is all over and it looks great, everything down from the menus to the actual game is fine. Storyline is moving at a great pace and while it's basically Grand Theft Carraige 1911 it's a lot more than that. Definately a lot more. There's even humor in the game. 

I really have no problems with it. Honestly I'm having a hard time getting to the main storyline because I keep doing random side-quests and random things around the different towns. I need to but there's just so much to do it's hard. Funny how that came to be because in GTAIV it was never like this. San Andreas was the last Rockstar title for me that had so much I could just play around in. Having so much fun. 

Back to the game I go.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 19, 2010)

worth the 60 bucks?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 19, 2010)

Yes. 

It's definately worth the 60 bucks.

It's no GTA4. I played that and beat it and then I was done but this doesn't seem that way. It's more San Andreas than GTA4 but it's still in it's own lane.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 19, 2010)

Sweet i've been waiting for a good western since the Gun Sequel was put into Developmental Hell


----------



## Tempproxy (May 19, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Playing right now. Here's my impressions. I'll get straight to the point.
> *
> Graphics - *I am so amazed at the detail and the atmosphere of this game. Rockstar really outdid themselves. Everything from the clothing, shading, just it's all great. Thankfully not bland at all.
> *
> ...





Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yes.
> 
> It's definately worth the 60 bucks.
> 
> It's no GTA4. I played that and beat it and then I was done but this doesn't seem that way. It's more San Andreas than GTA4 but it's still in it's own lane.




Ok I just cummed in my pant's, I am going to get this tomorrow, will be trading in White knight chronicles for this as well as dropping some cash. This will probably be the last game I get all year, I have spent so much on games this year it's fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 19, 2010)

Red Dead Revolver> GTA


----------



## Magoichi (May 19, 2010)

This is definitely a title that I will be getting when it comes out overhere. Just not sure if I should get it for PS3 or X360.


----------



## Aruarian (May 19, 2010)

EU 2k isn't giving retailers the game until the day before release. >_<


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 19, 2010)

I just ordered the game online.

 You will see the price drop after you add it on your cart. 

I hope to band together with some people on PSN.


----------



## Inugami (May 19, 2010)

Magoichi said:


> This is definitely a title that I will be getting when it comes out overhere. Just not sure if I should get it for PS3 or X360.



360 version looks slightly sharper, and the Ps3 version has a better audio.

you are good with any of those two.


----------



## Aruarian (May 19, 2010)

360 because I like having a good online system.


----------



## DragonTiger (May 19, 2010)

I'm having so much fun with this. I completely agree with the people comparing this to San Andreas. It's just so big, and there's so much to do.

This is MY GTA4


----------



## Tempproxy (May 19, 2010)

Has anyone completed this, if so is it true the main quest is 20hrs in length. Also how long was GTA4 main quest because from what I played it seemed longer than 20hrs, maybe RDR is shorter.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (May 20, 2010)

Damn this game is good, been playing it for six hours and now I've got the music stuck in my head.


----------



## The World (May 20, 2010)

I got the Special Edition, yet the server is always down and it won't let me enter the free DLC.


----------



## Inugami (May 20, 2010)

Yagami-Kun said:


> Damn this game is good, been playing it for six hours and now I've got the music stuck in my head.



Yes the music makes the atmosphere of RDR awesome!


----------



## The World (May 20, 2010)

My gun to your balls makes the atmosphere awesome.


----------



## Magoichi (May 20, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> 360 version looks slightly sharper, and the Ps3 version has a better audio.



In that case, X360 version it is. The sound isn't too fantastic on these LED TV's anyway. 

I just saw a couple of reviews on multiplayer. The intense build up of the showdown's are just too epic!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 20, 2010)

I wanna get this game so bad

its a Rockstar game and its sandbox oriented.


----------



## Inugami (May 20, 2010)

The World said:


> My gun to your balls makes the atmosphere
> awesome.



Pfft!, any other place plz.



Magoichi said:


> In that case, X360 version it is. The sound isn't too fantastic on these LED TV's anyway.
> 
> I just saw a couple of reviews on multiplayer. The intense build up of the showdown's are just too epic!



Wise man .


----------



## SAFFF (May 20, 2010)

People have been sleeping on this game. The commerical really caught my interest. But all my friends want to play are gay ass FF games or some RPG with the same ol shit. 

While they're boring themselves to tears and asking why their aren't any new games out that are any good i'll be playing GOW3 and THIS.


----------



## Tyrion (May 20, 2010)

So this game is a copy of Gun?

Gun was awesome.


----------



## crazymtf (May 20, 2010)

It's gun if gun was polished.


----------



## Inugami (May 20, 2010)

Naah people aren't sleeping in this game, also its actually pwning Amazon, the only forgotten game its Alan Wake.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (May 20, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> People have been sleeping on this game. The commerical really caught my interest. But all my friends want to play are gay ass FF games or some RPG with the same ol shit.
> 
> While they're boring themselves to tears and asking why their aren't any new games out that are any good i'll be playing GOW3 and THIS.



I just spent the last 5 minutes gawking at your av....I love Rosario Dawson more then ever....where is it from?! 

OH YEAH, UHH....I heart RDR as well...anyone who's on PSN add me up!


----------



## Adonis (May 21, 2010)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> I just spent the last 5 minutes gawking at your av....I love Rosario Dawson more then ever....where is it from?!



This man ain't wrong.


----------



## NeoDMC (May 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



OMG...the ending is insane. I can't believe they killed him at the end. I mean yeah I kinda was expecting it, but why the hell have him enjoy life with his family for a few missions and then kill him? I want revenge


----------



## speedstar (May 21, 2010)

I'm loving this game! Nice story missions and stranger challenges so far!


----------



## CodyEatsComets (May 21, 2010)

This game sold 555,000 copies on its first day, no one is sleeping on it


----------



## Adonis (May 21, 2010)

They advertised for this game like crazy. Not on Tv, maybe, but every gaming site and semi-nerd site has banners pimping Redemption.

The only game being slept on, ironically enough, is Alan Wake. Lame pun is lame.


----------



## crazymtf (May 21, 2010)

Yeah sadly alan wake aint getting love. But this game sure as hell is, over 100 copies sold on day one in my store...only game that does that in a independent gamestore is MW2 and GTA4.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (May 21, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah sadly alan wake aint getting love. But this game sure as hell is, over 100 copies sold on day one in my store...only game that does that in a independent gamestore is MW2 and GTA4.



But then games like New Super Mario Bros. Wii, Wii Play, Wii Fit, and Mario Kart Wii kick the shit out of its sales.


----------



## crazymtf (May 21, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> But then games like New Super Mario Bros. Wii, Wii Play, Wii Fit, and Mario Kart Wii kick the shit out of its sales.



Wii play sold like shit but the rest, yeah.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (May 21, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Wii play sold like shit but the rest, yeah.



Wii Play has sold 27.38 million copies.


----------



## Gnome (May 21, 2010)

nobody truly bought Wii Play, they bought a remote that just happen to come with a game.


----------



## Magoichi (May 21, 2010)

It's a good thing I preordered this game at my local store. When I dropped in during lunch on day one of release, they had already ran out of copies to sell. 

I also decided to purchase Alan Wake just to show it some love that it deserves. Though I don't think I will be getting around to it anytime soon.

Call me crazy but that was about 9 hours ago, RDR is still in its seal and I am typing away chilling at my laptop.


----------



## Aruarian (May 21, 2010)

Heh, best way to deal with a pack of wolves is with your knife.


----------



## crazymtf (May 21, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> Wii Play has sold 27.38 million copies.



Cause came with a remote. No one actually played it. But I meant my store, sold like shit compared to the rest you listed.


----------



## Roy (May 22, 2010)

Adonis said:


> They advertised for this game like crazy. Not on Tv, maybe, but every gaming site and semi-nerd site has banners pimping Redemption.
> 
> The only game being slept on, ironically enough, is Alan Wake. Lame pun is lame.






Game is so awesome. I read NeoDMC's spoiler and spoiled myself though. lol


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 22, 2010)

Getting this game next week.

Can't wait to start shooting people in the face with a shotgun.


----------



## Roy (May 22, 2010)

So can you continue doing side quests and whatnot after you've completed the game? Like say.. going after the animals and stuff?


----------



## Aruarian (May 22, 2010)

I'd imagine so, this is Rockstar after all.

Shame you can't abuse the cheats and still get achievements like in GTA4, though.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 22, 2010)

This game is the shit, I have been playing it for hours. Awesome stuff, I accidentally became an outlaw in it, did something bad and had the lawmen come after me. I gunned them all down and that raised the bounty now cant even help people anymore because every time they see him on lightning (I named the horse) they run away. Not really bothered about the main plot as I am having so much fun with side quests and random side quests.


----------



## Aruarian (May 22, 2010)

This game encourages Wolf and Deer genocide.

I have more than enough money and I'm around half-way through the game. xD


----------



## Prince Leon (May 22, 2010)

Still on the fence about whether or not I should get this. While I'm not a fan of GTA I do have an appreciation for westerns (my dad loves 'em). Really, really interested though.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (May 22, 2010)

Leon, dear Leon. If you have ever, in your entire life wanted to be a Cowboy, *this is that game*.

Marston is Rockstar's best protagonist ever, period. Equal parts badass, family man, and *gasp* hero. He also has just enough moral ambiguity to him to make you wonder if every job he takes is *really* a good thing.

It takes it's inspiration from every Western under the sun, from Fist Full of Dollars, to Wild Bunch and Pale Rider. However, it never feels too derivitive like Gun or Revolver felt. This is a game that is in love with America's West (the good and bad parts), not just the 'western' genre. It's about a lot of things, redemption, progress and the death of an era.


----------



## NeoDMC (May 22, 2010)

I gotta say these Cougars are kicking my ass. Not only are they hard to find after I got to Level 4 Hunter, but everytime I DO find them they are in pairs. I can usually kill the first one but then the second one rapes me in the ass.

Rio Grande is a nice place to find them, but Tall Tree's where it's at, unfortunately if I get knocked down a hill I'll be owned quickly.


----------



## Junas (May 23, 2010)

Has anyone started a posse online? If so, I would like to join. PSN is ClawzBear. I hate being on my own when some other posse keep ganging up on me. Please let me know if you add me by indicating NF.

On the other hand, this game totally owns! I like the authenticity and the storyline of this game! It does bring out the wild west I fondly remember after watching many classic movies.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 23, 2010)

NeoDMC said:


> I gotta say these Cougars are kicking my ass. Not only are they hard to find after I got to Level 4 Hunter, but everytime I DO find them they are in pairs. I can usually kill the first one but then the second one rapes me in the ass.
> 
> Rio Grande is a nice place to find them, but Tall Tree's where it's at, unfortunately if I get knocked down a hill I'll be owned quickly.



You wouldnt happen to be trying to kill them while of your horse would you? Just head shot them with dead eye and bam fuckers will drop.

The main plot doesnt seem to long I remember playing GTA4 constantly and doing the main plot and it still took a while. Does anyone know how long GTA4 main plot took, I have heard RDR main plot is about 20hrs.


----------



## Aruarian (May 23, 2010)

NeoDMC said:


> I gotta say these Cougars are kicking my ass. Not only are they hard to find after I got to Level 4 Hunter, but everytime I DO find them they are in pairs. I can usually kill the first one but then the second one rapes me in the ass.
> 
> Rio Grande is a nice place to find them, but Tall Tree's where it's at, unfortunately if I get knocked down a hill I'll be owned quickly.



Use Dead Eye to pop them in the legs, then manouver close to them to knife them in the face. Remember that you can roll using LT + X/Square. Dodge when they charge, knife, repeat.


----------



## Prince Leon (May 23, 2010)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> Leon, dear Leon. If you have ever, in your entire life wanted to be a Cowboy, *this is that game*.
> 
> Marston is Rockstar's best protagonist ever, period. Equal parts badass, family man, and *gasp* hero. He also has just enough moral ambiguity to him to make you wonder if every job he takes is *really* a good thing.
> 
> It takes it's inspiration from every Western under the sun, from Fist Full of Dollars, to Wild Bunch and Pale Rider. However, it never feels too derivitive like Gun or Revolver felt. This is a game that is in love with America's West (the good and bad parts), not just the 'western' genre. It's about a lot of things, redemption, progress and the death of an era.



Convincing rating: 10/10


----------



## Yagami-Kun (May 23, 2010)

This game plays like an Akira Kurosawa film. It's magnificent. (Akira Kurosawa is one of the greatest film makers for those who don't know)

This is the first time that a Rockstar game earned it's praise in my eyes.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 23, 2010)

Yagami-Kun said:


> This game plays like an Akira Kurosawa Sergio Leone film. It's magnificent. (Akira Kurosawa Sergio Leone is one of the greatest film makers for those who don't know)
> 
> This is the first time that a Rockstar game earned it's praise in my eyes.



Fixed that for myself   (while I agree with you). 

GTA was decent, but this game is freaking amazing. The story is top notch, and definitely reminds me of great westerns like the dollars trilogy, or once upon a time in the west.

You can tell how much they love the genre, and the american west in general.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 23, 2010)

Just cleared Pike's Basin


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 23, 2010)

Oh yea, the only thing missing from this game is a harmonica.

This game has made me want to watch westerns, and I watched Once Upon A Time in The West a few weeks ago and GOOD GOD is that movie badass.

Its an endless cycle. Playing the game makes me want to watch epic westerns, epic westerns make me want to play this game. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQ4bNTU965E&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I want a duel in the game that that is as epic as this, complete with  Morricone music.

But overall they really nailed the music, which IMO is one of the most important parts. It comes off as if the musicians had IMMENSE respect for Morricone while at the same time they don't outright copy him, which is nice.

Love the switched soundtracks between Mexico and the States.


----------



## Dim Mak (May 23, 2010)

Magoichi said:


> This is definitely a title that I will be getting when it comes out overhere. Just not sure if I should get it for PS3 or X360.


360 runs on 720p, ps3 version on 640p.


----------



## Munken (May 23, 2010)

the 360 version is the way to go if you own both systems


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 23, 2010)

So far I have only one complaint with this game, and that's the lack of choice. You don't REALLY get to be a bad guy should you choose to do so.

The missions are skewed towards good guy/neutral, and john marston himself rarely acts downright bad.

I think it would've been cool to have 2 story arcs, one for bad marston and one for good marston.

For instance, when you first get to armadillo and are looking for info on Williamson, it would have been cool to have the choice between asking the Marshall (good), or asking someone from the criminal side of things hanging in the saloon (bad), and have the story branch off from there.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (May 23, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Fixed that for myself   (while I agree with you).
> 
> GTA was decent, but this game is freaking amazing. The story is top notch, and definitely reminds me of great westerns like the dollars trilogy, or once upon a time in the west.
> 
> You can tell how much they love the genre, and the american west in general.



Definitely.

GTA is good but it's hampered by bad AI (and other things) which hurts it's immersion. 

This game on the other hand feels natural. Everything is in place and they really made you believe that you're a gunslinger in the west.

My favorite moment in the game so far was when you first enter Mexico and that song starts playing while you're riding your horse. 

I also like Marston's personality because it allows you to be good or an asshole while staying consistent with the plot. In other games, you could be a dick during the gameplay but the character won't be the same during the cutscenes.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 23, 2010)

Yagami-Kun said:


> Definitely.
> 
> GTA is good but it's hampered by bad AI (and other things) which hurts it's immersion.
> 
> ...



Hell yea, that scene was sick. Im glad they put so much effort into making the music great, since any fan of the western genre knows how much it matters.

I think this game found a good balance between focusing on a good plot, but at the same time giving players tons of stuff to do outside of the main story.

And yes, this game truly makes you feel like a badass, whether you're evil or good.



> I also like Marston's personality because it allows you to be good or an asshole while staying consistent with the plot. In other games, you could be a dick during the gameplay but the character won't be the same during the cutscenes.



True, he is pretty neutral, although I wouldn't have minded more of a choice on how to complete missions. So far i've noticed that every mission that gives me honor its always positive honor. It would have been nice to be given different ways of completing a mission that resulted in negative honor.


----------



## Aruarian (May 23, 2010)

I'm going to fucking murder every damn Government agent that I can find. 

(just finished The Last Enemy That Shall Be Destroyed... don't google unless you want major spoilers).


----------



## crazymtf (May 23, 2010)

Ending was amazing to me. 

My Video Review - 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2grw3MGFMI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 23, 2010)

I like a random voice out of nowhere start singing with the music as soon as you touch down in Mexico


----------



## Tempproxy (May 24, 2010)

I know some people like to blitz games but I have noticed if you take your time and explore in this game so much becomes available.
*Spoiler*: __ 



 I just bumped into Jenny the girl that was talking to the preacher on the train at the start of the game.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (May 24, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I like a random voice out of nowhere start singing with the music as soon as you touch down in Mexico



I loved that part<3 but I was stupid enough to camp and save so the music was gone and after that I haven't been able to listen to it again..  That part got me soo drawn in to the game and gave me the feeling of really being in Mexio and not America (In the game)

-LS-


----------



## Aruarian (May 24, 2010)

The music was Jose Gonzalez.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Just invaded the fort Bill wasnt there


,dam I am scared I might have almost completed it. Of to Mexico now, bandit country.


----------



## Aruarian (May 24, 2010)

You still have 2/3rds of the game ahead of you.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 24, 2010)

Actually I'd say 3/4s 

:ho

BTW, can I chat to someone regarding the ending? Obviously these are supernova spoilers.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I presumed after I became Jack Marston (which was awesome) that going to the Silo was the determining factor in the ending I received, did anyone else choose to stay with the family and yet still wound up getting killed at end to take over as Jack anyway?


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (May 25, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Actually I'd say 3/4s
> 
> :ho
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ending is the same no matter what you do. And damn, that last song is sad.


----------



## Magoichi (May 25, 2010)

Oh my god.

I didn't know you can literally jump from a first floor balcony straight onto your horse! 

I just thought to myself a lot of them do it in the films, why can't we do it?


----------



## Sinoka (May 25, 2010)

Bugs in this game, intended by Rockstar?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYdCvN-ukRY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVVXyKP1FVk&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7q7v4F8r9Og&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 25, 2010)

Just got the game and so far I am loving it. 

I have always been a fan of westerns and this game seems to capture that essence of the old westerns. I'm still trying to get use to the horse riding in the game but the shooting system is surprisingly well done.


----------



## Junas (May 26, 2010)

Damn beavers. I can't frickin' find them anywhere in Tall Trees near the river. I'm trying to complete Deadalus and Son. Kept getting attacked by bears and wolves! Oh joy...


----------



## Roy (May 26, 2010)

So, I bought a horse... now what? lol

Does it come to me, or what? >.>


edit: nvm i found out how. lol 

double edit: was riding along the track and i fell on a hill. now my horse is dead


----------



## Junas (May 26, 2010)

Lol, hate it when that happens. One time I whistled for my horse, a yellow horse is one of the fastest in the game, and I was down by a cliff waiting for it to come. It was above me and fell to its death next to me.


----------



## Roy (May 26, 2010)

"well, that was fast "

I bought the Hungarian horse.. the white one.


----------



## Aruarian (May 26, 2010)

Beavers are found a lot around the North of Blackwater and North-West of there.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 26, 2010)

Is anybody currently playing Multiplayer on the Xbox right now that can give me an invite? I can never get into Multiplayer games for whatever lame reasons.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 26, 2010)

I ran into the cougarman yesterday.

Scariest. Monster. Ever.


----------



## Aruarian (May 26, 2010)

Cougars are fucking ninjas.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 26, 2010)

John Hillcoat (director of the road) has done a short film based on Red Dead.

Its premiering on Fox this saturday at midnight.

Consider me intrigued.


----------



## Adonis (May 26, 2010)

People think those glitches are hilarious? Shit is pure unleaded nightmare fuel of Silent Hill proportions.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 26, 2010)

Every time I close my eyes I see Cougarman running at me at the speed of horror.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 26, 2010)

Cougar Man kills me laughing. I haven't come across any of these glitches on my first playthrough.


----------



## Junas (May 26, 2010)

I wanna have him as my friend. How epic would that be?

On the other note, it makes me wonder if you kill him, would he be skinnable?


----------



## Roy (May 26, 2010)

Cougars fucking raped me. 

I was not prepared in the slightest.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 26, 2010)

My first pack of wolves with no Dead Eye was rape.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 26, 2010)

Finally got the game today


----------



## Junas (May 26, 2010)

Roy said:


> Cougars fucking raped me.
> 
> I was not prepared in the slightest.



Yeah, I hate those muthafkers! Two swipes and you are done. Ugh.



Brandon Heat said:


> My first pack of wolves with no Dead Eye was rape.



Hate those too. One time I was going for a bounty and managed to hogtie him, a pack of wolves came in and killed him when he was on the ground. They then proceeded to kill me when I wasn't ready.


----------



## Proxy (May 26, 2010)

The multiplayer is good in this game.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (May 27, 2010)

Just finished the game


*Spoiler*: __ 



 John's end was so sad


----------



## Lord Yu (May 27, 2010)

Mukuro Rokudo said:


> I wanna have him as my friend. How epic would that be?
> 
> On the other note, it makes me wonder if you kill him, would he be skinnable?



I've been wanting to skin humans. I wish you could.


----------



## Kenshin (May 27, 2010)

Does anyone know whats you unlock after the turkmen horse in multiplayer?


----------



## Junas (May 27, 2010)

Lord Yu said:


> I've been wanting to skin humans. I wish you could.



That's almost like Leatherface. Even if it was possible, how much will it be worth to sell? Eeph.

That reminds me anyone done that stranger mission "American Appetites" yet? That's f'ed up! Same with "Flowers for a Lady." Anyone who hasn't done this, you will find out soon enough why.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 27, 2010)

Mukuro Rokudo said:


> That reminds me anyone done that stranger mission "American Appetites" yet? That's f'ed up! Same with "Flowers for a Lady." Anyone who hasn't done this, you will find out soon enough why.



I knew the old man in "Flowers for a Lady" was too good to be true.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (May 27, 2010)

Yagami-Kun said:


> Just finished the game
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Dead Man's Gun was the perfect song to end on.  You've done the 'final' mission right as Jack?


----------



## Roy (May 27, 2010)

MOTHERFUCKING COUGARS


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 27, 2010)

Do duels give you good or bad honour?


----------



## Kael Hyun (May 27, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Do duels give you good or bad honour?



It gives you good honor if you dont draw early and it gives you even more if you disarm him and shoot off his hat


----------



## Roy (May 27, 2010)

^shiiit. i didn't even know. guess i'll start doing that now. lol


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 27, 2010)

Has anybody dueled with the mauser yet?

Its hilarious, since you can mark up a ridiculous amount of shots, to the point where you're just popping lead into a corpse well after the duel is settled haha.


----------



## Aruarian (May 27, 2010)

Mauser and High Powered Pistol are awesome.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 27, 2010)

I don't like using the 1911 (HP pistol), because its so unwestern in my eyes. I identify that weapon way too much with the world wars.

EDIT: but that only applies to single player, in MP i love it.


----------



## Aruarian (May 27, 2010)

It's 1908 in RDR, it's era-appropriate.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 27, 2010)

Yes! One time I forgot that I had the Mauser equipped for a duel once and as I kept pressing RB to target the opponent I was like 'why isn't it stopping? '

I ended up filling out all 15 reticules, he was dead before he even hit the ground and because there was 15 shots, some of them hit him in the legs and he ended up getting juggled and was blown backwards about 4 feet. Was epic, I wish I'd recorded that shit


----------



## Lord Yu (May 27, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> It's 1908 in RDR, it's era-appropriate.



1911 actually.


----------



## Aruarian (May 27, 2010)

Ah, still the statement stands.

Anyone on 360 wanna posse-up for some gang hideouts? Free for All gets old at times.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 27, 2010)

Its era appropriate, but i just feel weird being a western gunslinger and not using a revolver.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (May 27, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Its era appropriate, but i just feel weird being a western gunslinger and not using a revolver.



Same here  

I use it sometimes but when it comes to duels, it's always the revolver.



manwiththemachinegun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Dead Man's Gun was the perfect song to end on.  You've done the 'final' mission right as Jack?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Not yet but I'll get to it.

Bastard Ross will get a chest full of bullets.


----------



## Roy (May 27, 2010)

I finally got the High Roller (the one where yo win 2k chips in one hand in poker) achievement.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 27, 2010)

How are you gonna spend all that bling, bling?


----------



## Junas (May 27, 2010)

Roy said:


> I finally got the High Roller (the one where yo win 2k chips in one hand in poker) achievement.



Did you get it from the poker game at the saloon in Blackwater or the high stakes poker game with the elegant outfit?

One high stake game I played, the pot went up to 11,389 and I lost. So close!


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 27, 2010)

Stayed up till 1am this morning playing the game. Woke up at 8am and started playing it again. 

I fucking love this game.


----------



## Roy (May 28, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> How are you gonna spend all that bling, bling?


I'm gonna buy you presents. :3


Junas said:


> Did you get it from the poker game at the saloon in Blackwater or the high stakes poker game with the elegant outfit?
> 
> One high stake game I played, the pot went up to 11,389 and I lost. So close!



At the saloon in Blackwater. I also busted out the whole table. 
/is currently going for the Army costume.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 28, 2010)

I just got raped by a Grizzly Bear/Wild Boar combination. And I lost my 10+ skinned Grizzly Bears.


----------



## Aruarian (May 28, 2010)

-mocks-

Though it's easy to farm Grizzlies. Just find a nice open area. Kill one, skin, listen for grizzly roar, kill another, etc.


----------



## Junas (May 28, 2010)

Roy said:


> At the saloon in Blackwater. I also busted out the whole table.
> /is currently going for the Army costume.


Same here. Got the high roller trophy there. I need the last scrap for the Army costume and it still isn't available! 



Brandon Heat said:


> I just got raped by a Grizzly Bear/Wild Boar combination. And I lost my 10+ skinned Grizzly Bears.



How did you lose those skins? I thought you would still have those after coming back to life?


----------



## Aruarian (May 28, 2010)

Death = reload to last save-game.

Army scrap becomes available after The Last Enemy That Shall Be Destroyed.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 28, 2010)

Is this game worth the purchase?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 28, 2010)

Yes it is.


----------



## Junas (May 28, 2010)

Gunfights? Check. Epic Scenery? Check. Kickass plot? Check. Memorable characters? Check. Funny glitches/bugs? Check. That's worth buying this game.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 28, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Is this game worth the purchase?



Buy it so we could team up online.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 28, 2010)

This song always pops into my head when i play RDR

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uosnQ3g-f7U&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 28, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Ah, still the statement stands.
> 
> Anyone on 360 wanna posse-up for some gang hideouts? Free for All gets old at times.



I'll play with you  my Gamertag is SirHaxelot


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 29, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Buy it so we could team up online.



Lol, will do. Just need to get money to buy it first.


----------



## Roy (May 29, 2010)

I would love to posse up with you assholes, but I don't have a mic, so it wouldn't really work. :test


----------



## Junas (May 29, 2010)

^I would want to get into a posse as well, with no need for a mic. Why? I'm deaf myself. It's a cool thought to be involved in a posse like in the western movies. Plus shootouts between two groups. Epic!


----------



## Fang (May 29, 2010)

Fun game, although it takes way too long to traverse to certain remote destinations or areas unless you are using the stagecoach taxi and that's usually only a one way trip for story missions and bounties.

How's the multiplayer?


----------



## Aruarian (May 29, 2010)

Eh, just camp out and travel to waypoint.


----------



## Jesus Date (May 29, 2010)

any europeans up to start a posse?
psn ID: flonty


----------



## squilliam (May 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _ENDING SPOILERS!_ 



why the fuck did they have to make Marston die? 

I hate listening to Jack's whiny voice. His VA is noticeably worse


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 29, 2010)

That songs that plays in your fist arrive in Mexico is awesome.

Already got my pimping Pancho


----------



## squilliam (May 29, 2010)

the poncho makes him look fat 

and how the hell can anyone wear a poncho on top of all his cowboy gear in the middle of a desert? I understand it gets cold at night, but during the day it must be hot as fuck.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 29, 2010)

John Marston can take the heat


----------



## Proxy (May 29, 2010)

I was going to mention that song as you entered Mexico. It fit perfectly.

And @ WTF: the multiplayer is enjoyable, but there's still auto-aim.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 29, 2010)

The poncho is excellent 

Also you get auto-aim in multiplayer until you hit level 15.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 30, 2010)

Has anyone put the Red Dead Redemption Short Film on the internet yet?

A short film was made and aired on CW and Fox yesterday at Midnight (eastern?) So far I haven't been able to see if anyone uploaded it yet.


----------



## The World (May 31, 2010)

GO GET 'EM SKEETER!


----------



## Mikaveli (May 31, 2010)

I want this game so badly.


----------



## Cochise (May 31, 2010)

I bought this Saturday and haven't played it a whole lot yet, but I have completed several missions, done some bounties, and hunted. It's all so amazing, the scenary, the scope. If I didn't have to some today, I'd just lock myself in a room and play it.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 31, 2010)

I had to chase my horse down a cliff cause it kept running away from me after i caught a thief and put him on it's back


----------



## valerian (May 31, 2010)

I so want this game, but I don't have a TV at the moment


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 31, 2010)

Cougars are bastards in this game, but nice kills.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (May 31, 2010)

Is it coming on PC soon?


----------



## Magoichi (May 31, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Cougars are bastards in this game, but nice kills.



I've lost count the amount of times Cougar's have killed my horses (yeah plural). Seriously.


----------



## Superior (May 31, 2010)

Is this game worth the money?


----------



## Magoichi (May 31, 2010)

Yes, definitely. Probably one of the best gaming experiences of the old wild west.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Jun 1, 2010)

Magoichi said:


> Yes, definitely. Probably one of the best gaming experiences of the old wild west.



It's THE best experience of the old wild west in video games.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jun 2, 2010)

good reviews sweet = )....I just bought this yesterday can't wait to play


----------



## valerian (Jun 2, 2010)

What consoles did everyone get their game on?


----------



## Roy (Jun 2, 2010)

360.    You?


----------



## valerian (Jun 2, 2010)

Haven't got it yet, still wondering what to get it on.


----------



## Roy (Jun 2, 2010)

360.


----------



## Ninjah (Jun 2, 2010)

I have it on both


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 2, 2010)

Magoichi said:


> I've lost count the amount of times Cougar's have killed my horses (yeah plural). Seriously.



Never happened to me. So far only a boar has done that. Bears have come close.


----------



## valerian (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah I'm leaning towards the 360 more.


----------



## Ninjah (Jun 2, 2010)

Magoichi said:


> I've lost count the amount of times Cougar's have killed my horses (yeah plural). Seriously.



Same sh*t happend to me. Was collecting Red Sages, had 6 of 8. Then I saw one on the edge of a cliff, just when I was finished collecting it a cougar jumped on my back and we both flew down the cliff and died 

So 1 hour riding around fetching those flowers down the drain.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 2, 2010)

I have it for the PS3.

Found a nasty glitch that forced the game to quit and take me back to the PS3 home screen. Was attempting to return a bounty alive while some bandits were chasing me. I accidentally shot my horse while aiming for a bandit. The horse fell on top of me and when I killed the bandit, his horse fell on top of me too. The game just froze and quit after that.


----------



## Munken (Jun 2, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYdCvN-ukRY&feature=fvw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Superior (Jun 2, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I have it for the PS3.
> 
> Found a nasty glitch that forced the game to quit and take me back to the PS3 home screen. Was attempting to return a bounty alive while some bandits were chasing me. I accidentally shot my horse while aiming for a bandit. The horse fell on top of me and when I killed the bandit, his horse fell on top of me too. The game just froze and quit after that.


That's just horrible luck.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jun 2, 2010)

Ninjah said:


> I have it on both



Lol, why?


Jotaro Kujo said:


> Yeah I'm leaning towards the 360 more.



PS3 has an exclusive outfit. Apart from that they're the same.


----------



## fireking77 (Jun 2, 2010)

*Look for posse.. Xbox360?*


----------



## Ninjah (Jun 3, 2010)

G.O.A.T. said:


> Lol, why?
> 
> 
> PS3 has an exclusive outfit. Apart from that they're the same.



Why not? Can play with friends on both 360 and ps3 now.

Also it's said that there are better grapichs and framrate on the 360 vs. ps3.


----------



## Toreno (Jun 3, 2010)

NVM

10chars


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 3, 2010)

You have to earn it first.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 6, 2010)

Just beat the game


*Spoiler*: __ 



John's death damn near had me choked up and this brilliant song didn't help either [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkAvVqjbUG8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 6, 2010)

tried being "bad" for like half hour and I got killed at every turn


----------



## Roy (Jun 6, 2010)

^How far are you into the game? Once you get famous enough people won't give you as much shit as before. Because they know you're a badass.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 6, 2010)

I just helped Irish get the machine gun. I'll play as "bad" when I play through it a second time


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 6, 2010)

So does this game continue on after the last mission? 

No spoilers please, but is there a certain mission that is the clear end of the game so I know when my last chance is for side stuff?


----------



## Adonis (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm used to Rockstar's glorified errand boy narrative structure, so it didn't bother me, but I'm surprised no one's raging that 95% of the story could have been avoided if not for the constant "Sorry, the princess Williamson is in a different castle!" moments or people flat out sending you on wild goose chases after you've done them a million favors.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 6, 2010)

So how is the multiplayer?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 6, 2010)

I would have killed West, Irish and Seth


----------



## FakePeace (Jun 6, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> So does this game continue on after the last mission?
> 
> No spoilers please, but is there a certain mission that is the clear end of the game so I know when my last chance is for side stuff?



Yes it continues after you finished all the missions. There is a clear story end but you can still do all the side stuff like getting achievements and these kind of things. 

By the way, great game. I hope Rockstar will make more games in this brutal, dead-serious old western setting. In my opinion Read Dead Redemption beats GTA in every single aspect.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 6, 2010)

One thing GTA beats it in is characters, or better said, characters still showing up after their story-line is done.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 7, 2010)

cougars killed my horse  

I grown attached to that horse


----------



## Roy (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm at the end.. when. You know...


*Spoiler*: __ 



;_;

Fuck. Fuuuuuck! I knew that he was going to die, but.. I didn't wanna believe it. Fuck. Sad ending. He went out like a man. Shit.. this is fucking sad. I hate sad endings.  Is there any way you can shoot the piece of shit sheriff dude? I didn't see him when I was in Dead Eye mode. Please tell me you can so I can redo it and shoot his balls off.

RIP John Marston. ;_;


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



You can't.

But after John dies you play as a older Jack. Head into Blackwater and you can do a stranger mission where you kill Ross.


----------



## Roy (Jun 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah. I went into Blackwater ready to kill everything and everyone  

Just now finished the game. If we didn't get that last part with Jack we could have had a sequel. I really don't want this to be the only Red Dead game Rockstar does. Hopefully we get one with Jack. Even though he looks kind of like a pussy.. when you compare him to John motherfucking Marston that is. One of the best characters ever.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 8, 2010)

Roy 

Very possible we could get some episodic DLC to carry on with the game's storyline, in the same quality as Ballad of Gay Tony and Lost & Damned.


----------



## Roy (Jun 8, 2010)

hmm. you're right. that would be awesome. until we wait for Red Dead 3 :ho


----------



## Roy (Jun 8, 2010)

Roy said:


> It should. I think that it'll be a GOTY candidate. And I hope they do DLC for it..



You heard it hear first. Since the first page, too. v_v


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I feel like deleting my current game and starting all over again

Playing as Jack doesn't feel right. It's John's game


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 9, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> So how is the multiplayer?



             .


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jun 9, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> So how is the multiplayer?



it gets boring if u don't stick to missions at least thats what I think


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 9, 2010)

With regards to multiplayer...well, expect to get shot in the back by a lot of players in free roam. Everyone has this _shoot first_ mentality.


----------



## Akira (Jun 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _So I finally beat the game and.._ 



The fuck?

Why do I have to play as John's pussy son now?



Also John  I could've gotten all of them if the revolver didn't only have six bullets...


----------



## Fatality (Jun 14, 2010)

What's the easiest way to make money? Also should I buy a 750 horse or wait?


----------



## Cochise (Jun 14, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Agreed, it hurts.

I started a second game slot.


Just so long as I don't accidentally erase one of my games or erase my brothers game, I'm fine.






Akira said:


> *Spoiler*: _So I finally beat the game and.._
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Not how it works, John dies regardless.

I wish there was an option to play as John. I know it wouldn't make sense, but the game's completed, and after Jack's mission to kill Ross, it wouldn't really matter. That's my biggest complaint, you should at least have the option to switch back and forth.






The Phenomena said:


> What's the easiest way to make money? Also should I buy a 750 horse or wait?



Buy an American Standardbred, it's well worth it. Any time it dies, you can bring it back using the deed. Saved me many of times out in the middle of nowhere. Damn cougars.

I enjoy hunting for money by the way, and it's cost effective if you don't waste bullets, but the best way to make money is probably destroying gang hideouts, which you can do once every two or three days in game.


----------



## Akira (Jun 14, 2010)

Cochise said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah I know, I just hate playing as Jack. He doesn't really have any purpose or place plus his voice is unbearable. After you kill Ross the game should've put you back to before the last mission with John, he's just better in every single way.


----------



## Cochise (Jun 14, 2010)

Akira said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I know, I just hate playing as Jack. He doesn't really have any purpose or place plus his voice is unbearable. After you kill Ross the game should've put you back to before the last mission with John, he's just better in every single way.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I could live with that as well, and I thought that was what was going to happen. It would have been awesome for it to have reset like that and given you the option to play as adult Jack.

I don't hate Jack, and his voice is annoying at times. I prefer John's voice obviously, I could fall asleep with that voice reading me Winnie the Pooh books at night, just so awesome. I do like how some outfits fit Jack and after playing as him for awhile, I've gotten used to it. The biggest thing is an emotional connection, John was my guy, we had been through hell together. Then it's all over and I have to play as his snot nosed brat. It just feels wrong on several levels.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 14, 2010)

This game's sold over 5mil copies and it hasn't even been out a month yet. That's amazing and Rockstar's calling it an important franchise. 


*Spoiler*: _Endgame spoilers_ 




I guess we'll be playing Jack in the next Red Dead title. It'll take some getting used to though after what happened with John. John's just a better character overall but I think after maybe some years down the road Jack will have made his keep and can potentially become an amazing character.


----------



## Fatality (Jun 14, 2010)

just got to Mexico. Bought all semi-auto weapons and a bolt action rifle and that $750 Kentucky horse (doesn't seem that fast). Only 150 bucks left .


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 15, 2010)

In tall trees atm, I don't like shooting Indians at all  


feels so wrong


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

It's easier if you're brown yourself.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 15, 2010)

It would make it a lot easier If i was 

Where can I find a white stallion? I want to free the Chinese Person in Mexico


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 15, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> It would make it a lot easier If i was
> 
> Where can I find a white stallion? I want to free the Chinese Person in Mexico



it's basically the Hungarian half-breed. if you lassoed one you can buy the deed and easily summon it. it still counts.

I lassoed it near Escalera but it apparently also appears North West of Torquemada; or above "Coronas" of Diez Coronas on the map.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 16, 2010)

Ahh I had one of those when I was in Mexico. Still have one, I guess I can ride back down there thanks!


----------



## Cochise (Jun 16, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> In tall trees atm, I don't like shooting Indians at all
> 
> 
> feels so wrong



I know. 



Roy said:


> It's easier if you're brown yourself.



You're mexican, I don't think you guys are even remotely related to us. 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Where can I find a white stallion? I want to free the Chinese Person in Mexico





C_Akutabi said:


> it's basically the Hungarian half-breed. if you lassoed one you can buy the deed and easily summon it. it still counts.
> 
> I lassoed it near Escalera but it apparently also appears North West of Torquemada; or above "Coronas" of Diez Coronas on the map.



I just rode out for about 45 seconds worth of real time and I found three grouped together. Didn't take me but about 4 minutes all together. Riding to Escalera would take forever.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 16, 2010)

It can appear everywhere in Mexico. Just make sure you get the right one, as there's another white one that looks like it.


----------



## Roy (Jun 16, 2010)

Cochise said:


> You're mexican



That's where you're wrong.  

btw, anyone know where Twin Rocks is?  I can't find it anywhere on my map. >.>

edit: I found it.


----------



## Berserk (Jun 17, 2010)

I am ordering this game soon; any tips to start the game?


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 17, 2010)

I just caught Escuela. That'll teach the bastard for wearing such a hideous sombrero 

And I got spoiled on the ending. Pretty depressing


----------



## Roy (Jun 17, 2010)

Immortal Kage said:


> I am ordering this game soon; any tips to start the game?


ehmm. idk. you'll enjoy the fuck out of it? 



DragonTiger said:


> And I got spoiled on the ending. Pretty depressing



Yeah, same here. It sucked.


----------



## Berserk (Jun 17, 2010)

Roy said:


> ehmm. idk. you'll enjoy the fuck out of it?(



 That's a good start, I guess.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 17, 2010)

I had a weird glitch today 

I was on my way to Blackwater, and I drove past these two guys making wierd noises. One would grunt and the other would scream. It sounded like somebody getting ass raped. The two guys were doing this nonstop continuously, so I decided to see what the fuck was going on.

I searched for them for about 5 minutes. I could hear them but not see them. One odd thing I did notice was an NPC just sitting on his horse in the middle of the road. I tried moving him, but he wouldn't respond to anything. I figured him and the screaming guys might be related somehow, so I killed him. As soon as I did that, the screaming stopped and the shooting began.

 I was getting shot at, but no-one was there. All I could see was the ignition from the gun every time they shot at me. By the time I had gotten over my what the fuck moment, I was pretty much dead. I tried shooting back, but I died before I could do any damage.

It's a shame I couldn't kill him. I would've liked to investgate further


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 17, 2010)

I've come across that sound glitch too

BTW, if anyone on PS3 still needs to get the 500 mounted weapon kills then I'd be willing to help hold El Presidio in free roam.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 17, 2010)

I love the Escalera glitch.


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Jun 19, 2010)

I love the ending of this game. 
Game of Year for sure. Probably the best game i played since resident evil 4.


----------



## Roy (Jun 20, 2010)

Recently got the achievement for finding all the locations in the game. Good stuff. I'm trying to get the Liars Dice one.. but it can get hard sometimes.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 21, 2010)

I just beat the main story. I wanna know how Jack became so badass, but I guess that's what the inevitable sequel will be for. Not that I'm complaining. 

I think I'm gonna go for 100% completion next.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 21, 2010)

I got the black horse 


It's so beautiful. I completed the main story as well. I'm going to start a new game and be "bad" I'll still keep my original game though, I like the fact I did a lot of side quests and so on so I won't get rid of it.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Jun 21, 2010)

I just keep on playing on my first game there is so much you can do besides just quests. Cards, random assaults, hideouts, challenges.


----------



## Draffut (Jun 21, 2010)

Started playing this over the weekend.  About to finish the first region.

Man, there are a massive number of bugs in this game.  Luckily most of them are more comical than a hinderance so it isn't a big deal.

My favorite is the most recent.  After saving a stagecoach from some bandits (Half of which spawned down a massive cliff), the carriage run uphill about 10 yards, turned around, and then stopped in it's place as the horses trotted like they were learning the moonwalk.  Everyone on immediatly jumpped off and ran away screaming.

Taking this opportunity, I got on the stagecoach and found that despite all my effort, it would not move.  So i got off, and ran into one of the front two horses (who were still running in place.) and bounched off of them like a reversed Magnet.  After doing that 3 or 4 times I stood back to think of what to do next, when I was suddenly teleported about a mile high, into the skybox, and got to watch myself plummet to the ground helplessly.

Despite my roaring laughter, I expect a lot more from Rockstar.  Still a really fun game though.


----------



## Fatality (Jun 21, 2010)

BULLSHIT ENDING

*Spoiler*: __ 



JACK


 IS A ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Shoddragon (Jun 21, 2010)

why does everyone hate jack?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 21, 2010)

Shoddragon said:


> why does everyone hate jack?



Because John Marston is a man and Jack is just a boy.


----------



## Akira (Jun 21, 2010)

Shoddragon said:


> why does everyone hate jack?




*Spoiler*: _Quick List_ 




1) His voice sounds like fingernails being scraped on a blackboard

2) He's supposed to be 19 or something but looks 40

3) John was a proper character you actually got to know whereas with Jack you're just dumped into playing as him after spending a few missions looking after his useless behind

4) You can't play as John anymore


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 21, 2010)

Jack is really cool by the time the game ends.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Having spoiled myself beforehand, I thought I would be stuck playing the 15 year old whiney bitchy moody on his period-ey Jack. Thank Jesus they gave us a timeskip. 




John is still better, of course


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



John died like a badass





*Spoiler*: __ 



Jack is a sock compared to his father. His voice is


----------



## Superior (Jun 21, 2010)

Rockstar should do a pirate game next.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 21, 2010)

Holy shit that would be awesome.


----------



## Roy (Jun 24, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Because John Marston is a man and Jack is just a boy.



Quoted for truth.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 24, 2010)

I just finished the game today.

Fuck.


----------



## spirishman (Jun 24, 2010)

anyone play online? I find it pretty enjoyable when the single player gets stale


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 24, 2010)

I actually haven't touched the multiplayer in my 30 hours of gameplay. GTA4 taught me what to expect here......


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 24, 2010)

spirishman said:


> anyone play online? I find it pretty enjoyable when the single player gets stale



Tried it before singleplayer.

Got my ass horribly,horribly smoked.


----------



## Ephemere (Jun 24, 2010)

all i've heard is that this is just grand theft auto in the wild west. i'm not that big of a fan of GTA, is this worth a playthrough?


----------



## Shoddragon (Jun 24, 2010)

Superior said:


> Rockstar should do a pirate game next.



that would be


----------



## Space Jam (Jun 24, 2010)

I think i might pick this up. I`ve been playing Gay Tony alot


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 24, 2010)

Ephemere said:


> all i've heard is that this is just grand theft auto in the wild west. i'm not that big of a fan of GTA, is this worth a playthrough?



I didn't really enjoy any of the games Rockstar has made..until now.

This one is special.

It actually has a likeable main character,a vast open world and well..the fact that it is the greatest Old West-themed game ever made.

The number of things you can do is mind-boggling.

This is so much more than just GTA in the Wild West..


----------



## Roy (Jun 24, 2010)

You can't have sex though. 

At least not to my knowledge.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 24, 2010)

Ephemere said:


> all i've heard is that this is just grand theft auto in the wild west. i'm not that big of a fan of GTA, is this worth a playthrough?



It depends. What is it that you don't like about GTA? If what you don't like is story related, I'd check RDR out. It's story is my personal favorite out of all the Rockstar games I've played, which is a lot. Plus the MC is a friggen badass who is practically impossible to not like.

If what you didn't like was the sandbox concept, then you'll probably want to stay away. As many cool additions as there are in RDR, it ultimately boils down to being very similar to GTA.

If you do try it out, I suggest renting it. Unless you plan on spending massive amounts of time online, spending massive amounts of time exploring the map, or going for the 100% in single player, I don't think it's worth $60. I love the game, but a 15 hour story just doesn't cut it for $60.

TLDR: Don't buy it just for the story.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 25, 2010)

I got this game a day after it was released and only just finished it, I love it and it's my favourite game this year for sure. The ending was sad but then
*Spoiler*: __ 



 I got revenge with Jack in the do you remember my family plot


.


----------



## Appletart (Jun 25, 2010)

Damn cougars keep slashing the jugular of my horse in 1 go, can't avoid it or see them coming and keep having to reload the game cos I love this horse.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 25, 2010)

Appletart said:


> Damn cougars keep slashing the jugular of my horse in 1 go, can't avoid it or see them coming and keep having to reload the game cos I love this horse.



Umm..you can call him back again..and it's the same horse..


----------



## Appletart (Jun 25, 2010)

After he dies?  I shot the damn cat underneath the horse once and hit the horse in the head and a brown horse came running.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 25, 2010)

Appletart said:


> After he dies?  I shot the damn cat underneath the horse once and hit the horse in the head and a brown horse came running.



After you tame your horse you have to hitch him in order to save him as your default horse.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 25, 2010)

Roy said:


> You can't have sex though.
> 
> At least not to my knowledge.



You can't

John Marston is no cheater


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 25, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> After you tame your horse you have to hitch him in order to save him as your default horse.



True but once your horse is killed its gone, regardless of whether it was hitched. 

I lost my Kentucky Saddler quite a few times, only to have a lesser horse replace it after whistling for another.

You can only get the same horse again by either purchasing the deeds at a store, or capturing and taming the same horse in the wild.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 25, 2010)

Magoichi said:


> True but once your horse is killed its gone, regardless of whether it was hitched.
> 
> I lost my Kentucky Saddler quite a few times, only to have a lesser horse replace it after whistling for another.
> 
> You can only get the same horse again by either purchasing the deeds at a store, or capturing and taming the same horse in the wild.



I thought that he didn't save his horse and that's why he was getting a new one when calling for it..

Edit:

Also..what the heck is up with the Cougar complaints..I know I got killed pretty fast by them (and the bastards were always in pairs) but it wasn't THAT bad..


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 25, 2010)

For me it was that goddamn hunter challenge where you had to kill two of them with only your hunting knife. That was pure hell. I was at it for over an hour


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 25, 2010)

Easy as hell, man. Take your revolver, dead-eye, shoot 'em in the paws, and then dodge-roll your way to victory. Same with the bears.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 25, 2010)

Real men don't use pussy guns on that challenge  

(aka I didn't think of that)


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 25, 2010)

Real men don't get killed by pussy.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 25, 2010)

That's some dangerous pussy


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 25, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> That's some dangerous pussy



There's a lot of pussy for a game where you can't actually get it..


----------



## Jesus Date (Jun 25, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> There's a lot of pussy for a game where you can't actually get it..



feels just like real life to me


----------



## peniskoker (Jun 25, 2010)

*What do you think of Red Dead Redemption? Share your thoughts here*

I play allot of Red Dead on the ps3. I think its a really nice game what are your thoughts about this game?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 25, 2010)

I love it. I play it all the time!


----------



## peniskoker (Jun 25, 2010)

SuzumeShouken said:


> I love it. I play it all the time!


Me to


----------



## Roy (Jun 28, 2010)

^Most realistic game ever


----------



## FalseMemorySyndrome (Jun 29, 2010)

In all honesty I found the singleplayer lacking 

Sure riding around the New Austin was fun, and I agree that the first several missions were pretty cool. Hunting is alright and gambling is pretty fun. My main issues are with the story and it's pacing. The story and characters just weren't as well done and engaging as GTA4s. Many of the characters were dull and uninteresting and the story just didn't have that many epic moments. 

And what the hell was up with Mexico? 
I swear that every mission was about a damn train.

"Hey defend our train from the rebels!"

"Yo John help us raid a Army train!"

"Hey help us deliver these supplies by train!"

"Hey help us rob this Army train's safe!"

A real shame. Singleplayer had so much promise


----------



## peniskoker (Jun 29, 2010)

FalseMemorySyndrome said:


> In all honesty I found the singleplayer lacking
> 
> Sure riding around the New Austin was fun, and I agree that the first several missions were pretty cool. Hunting is alright and gambling is pretty fun. My main issues are with the story and it's pacing. The story and characters just weren't as well done and engaging as GTA4s. Many of the characters were dull and uninteresting and the story just didn't have that many epic moments.
> 
> ...


Yea your right, in Mexico almost every mission is the same. And as far as the rest they are pretty much similar. But the multiplayer is damn good


----------



## FalseMemorySyndrome (Jun 29, 2010)

Yar, multiplayer is beast. Just after it came out I had a week off. Spent the entire seven days of the that week, from around 5pm - 3am playing with a group of friends in a huge posse. I always ended up starting a gangwar between us and everyone else lol.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 3, 2010)

Jack Marston lol


they'll have to do something special for me to feel comfortable playing as Jack Marston


----------



## Yoburi (Jul 4, 2010)

Jack Marston is a kid in a man's world, for real the kid needs a real story.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 5, 2010)

So I'm planning to buy this game, is it better then Gun? Because I loved Gun. 

Also I've looked at the sales and fucking hell, it's got massive sales for a game which has only been out for a month I think.


----------



## Vault (Jul 5, 2010)

My horse is pure white in this game :33


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 5, 2010)

Full black is better :33


----------



## Vault (Jul 5, 2010)

White is better


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 5, 2010)

WHITE IS RIGHT

Horse-wise, of course.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 5, 2010)

racists                     .


----------



## Vault (Jul 5, 2010)

White is just superior Bateman  Just admit it :ho


----------



## Yoburi (Jul 5, 2010)

Black horse is the best damn horse in this game more fast than any other horse.

And i belive that Jack>John after all 15 fodder soldiers beat him just give the kid time.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 5, 2010)

The best mount in the game is the albino buffalo


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 7, 2010)

I just got 100% completion. Its funny. The last thing I before getting 100% was I watched a man fall to his death after going off a cliff in his home made glider.


----------



## Vault (Jul 7, 2010)

C_Akutabi said:


> The best mount in the game is the albino buffalo



Thats a generic mount


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 7, 2010)

> And i belive that Jack>John after all 15 fodder soldiers beat him just give the kid time.



That is blasphemy


----------



## Roy (Jul 8, 2010)

C_Akutabi said:


> The best mount in the game is the albino buffalo


I have this horse. It is indeed awesome, but kinda slow like the notes mentioned.. the pure badass look of it evens things out though. :ho


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 13, 2010)

The Zonkey (Zebra Donkey Hybrid) is bad ass. I made it from Blackwater to Escalara in under 5 minutes on one of those and spent most of the trip off road because the damn thing runs so fast it's hard to make the turns! I had a PKer with a bull pissed off trying to chase me down the whole time too, he couldn't keep up at all.


----------



## Proxy (Jul 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Just finished the game_ 



I heard people were complaining with how it ended, but to me it was a fitting ending. And the son, ditching wanting to work for the law, and taking up the outlaw attitude like his father was good.

John was a likable character, so his death did suck, especially after playing him for so long.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



His death didn't suck. Jack sucks plasma balls though.


----------



## Proxy (Jul 15, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> His death didn't suck. Jack sucks plasma balls though.




*Spoiler*: _Jack_ 



He wasn't all that bad, was he? Aside from almost being killed by a bear, he grew up well enough. For some reason he looks Mexican, though.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jul 16, 2010)

Fuck the dirty government. 

Oh well, I completed this game and didn't bother to achieve 100% at the moment, though in the future....

Time for MW2 now.


----------



## Cyclonic (Jul 30, 2010)

*I kmow I'm late but... reddead. how is it multiplayerwise?*

yup just picked it up today I've heard great things about it but nothing about the online how  is it?



oh and by the way my psn  is  JWASH546789


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 31, 2010)

I like it.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 31, 2010)

Cyclonic said:


> psn  is  JWASH546789


Are you that guy I keep killing in Killzone?


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 31, 2010)

It's fun. Players just ruin it, people just keeps shootin everything that moves in free roam.


----------



## Roy (Jul 31, 2010)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Fuck the dirty government.
> 
> Oh well, I completed this game and didn't bother to achieve 100% at the moment, though in the future....
> 
> Time for MW2 now.



ugh MW2 got old. Fast.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 5, 2010)

The first DLC trailer just came out. I'm pretty sure its due out in a week or two.


----------



## Eternal Pein (Aug 5, 2010)

Im playing for a 2nd time but plan to actually try to get 100%


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Aug 5, 2010)

I finally got around to beating this game about a week ago. I loved the whole game pretty much. Some of the side missions did get a tad repetitive but the gun play never got old for me. I thought the ending was very interesting, though I kind of suspected it would turn out that way once I got closer to the finale. I never played the first one but I sure will play a third one if they get to make it! 

Also, on a side note, my cousins dad actually works right across the street from Rockstar San Diego! I wanted to just burst in there and say "Great job on RDR guys!" but I didn't 

Good to know great developers like them reside in my home town!


----------



## Masurao (Aug 6, 2010)

My bro picked this game up recently, and I've played a bit of his copy. Really fun actually.


----------



## Vyse (Aug 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh John, why can't you just revive at the last checkpoint


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 6, 2010)

One thing that annoys me would be the bounty hunter missions. If you die, you have to travel all the way to the home of the thieves again. And sometimes it's a freaking long way.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 6, 2010)

Or you just place a waypoint, camp out, and transport there.


----------



## Vyse (Aug 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 @God's cameo. I really had goosebumbs there for a second.


----------



## kenji1104 (Sep 12, 2010)

GAME OF THE YEAR 2010, PERIOD


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 23, 2010)

*(Help) Possible glitch in Red Dead Redemption*

De Santa never is in the place he's supposed to be found. The mission that would start now would be Cowards never die. And i've already done the Mexican Caesar one. I've asked about this on Yahoo Answers before, and the person who answered to me said that it may be a glitch.

If it's a glitch, is there anything i can do?


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 23, 2010)

You'll be having better luck in the Gaming Department with this one.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 23, 2010)

SHIT. I forgot to go to the section before posting the thread. I didn't even realize i was in the Library. 

Someone move it, please.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 23, 2010)

Moving.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 23, 2010)

any one get the new dlc?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 30, 2010)

ZOMBIES!!! 

[YOUTUBE]e51yD6BTqoE[/YOUTUBE]

Rock Star should make a GTA style zombie apocalypse game


----------



## FalseMemorySyndrome (Oct 1, 2010)

Zombies is proberly the only thing which could make me pick up my copy of RDR after 3 months.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 1, 2010)

Still waiting for Hunting and Trading Outfits


----------



## Cochise (Oct 1, 2010)

The undead pack has me super excited.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 1, 2010)

Looking forward to this.


----------



## Vyse (Oct 5, 2010)

Platinum'ed 

...

and sold. New Vegas is not gonna paid by itself.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 7, 2010)

YES


----------



## Eternal Pein (Oct 7, 2010)

^ Evil bear


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## Proxy (Oct 17, 2010)

Zombie bear? I like.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 17, 2010)

And zombie cougars


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 17, 2010)

Death and War


----------



## Sotei (Oct 17, 2010)

Oct. 26th can't come soon enough! I can't wait for this DLC!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## kenji1104 (Oct 27, 2010)

It's out. Undead nightmare's out now.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 28, 2010)

The Undead Nightmare add-on is amazing. 

Playing as John Marston makes it worth the price.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 28, 2010)

HEY HEY HEY!! Do you guys have an idea when they will drop the price of this game to $30? _ALSO_... is this game worth $50? (I think that's the current price.) 

I want to play this game since release date.. but I wanted to wait for price drop.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Oct 28, 2010)

Buy it preowned. 

I think it's worth the full price though. The only DLC that's worth getting are the free ones and Undead Nightmare.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 28, 2010)

Rockstar is also releasing all of the DLCs in one disc coming up in late November. $30+


----------



## The Boss (Oct 28, 2010)

I probably wont get it till next month or so then.. hopefully there will be another price drop by then. Thanks guys! =)


----------



## Platinum (Oct 29, 2010)

I just beat this game.

Loved it a 9.5/10 for me.

Though the ending got spoiled for me which took away some of the impact from the last scene.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 29, 2010)

Going to get Undead Nightmare very soon


----------



## The Boss (Nov 29, 2010)

Got this game for $30 on black Friday..  

So far about 4 hrs in and very fun, (but not fun enough for me to stop playing New Vegas just yet ). Riding on the horse and shooting is... complicated. Trying to get use to the game in general. There's still a lot to do... and John Marston is pretty badass.


----------



## Vault (Nov 29, 2010)

John Marston isnt PRETTY, his Badass, end of. 

Shooting on a horse isnt hard  Its a trick you must learn if you wanna survive online.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Nov 29, 2010)

It gets easier just hunt on horse that way you get some non lethal practice.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 29, 2010)

Undead Nightmare is awesome.

And zombie cougars are so fucking scary.


----------



## Undead (Dec 11, 2010)

*Anyone with Red Dead Redemption (PS3)*

Anyone who has the "Liars & cheats" pack, can you please let me copy it by accessing the account? I dont want to sound cheap, but I really cant afford to pay for this in my current situation.  If you dont wanna state it here...

AIM: musica027
MSN: musica027@live.com

EMAIL: bobikhalaj@yahoo.com


----------



## Wolfen Blitzer (Dec 13, 2010)

Who all loved the zombie DLC?


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 18, 2010)

Guys, what's the highest bounty you've ever got?


----------



## Wolfen Blitzer (Dec 18, 2010)

Sadly, just above the achievement range.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 3, 2011)

I feel like this game is constantly trolling me. It's so funny.  Is this normal?  I mean John Marston is such a bad ass and he's busy herding horses, gathering herbs, skinning dead animals. Life of a real cowboy.  ... hmmmm... maybe I'm just easily amused by this game.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 3, 2011)

This game is amazing


----------



## Stunna (Jan 3, 2011)

Luiz said:


> Guys, what's the highest bounty you've ever got?


$1,700... somewhere around there?

I occasionally see how high I can get it.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 3, 2011)

I alway get killed when I'm around $2000


----------



## Jena (Jan 29, 2011)

Luiz said:


> Guys, what's the highest bounty you've ever got?



I think my highest is $5,000

 Massacre a couple of villages, and then take out bounty hunters following you. The hardest part is trying to avoid death.

[And only do this when you have a pardon letter, otherwise you'll end up rotting in jail+doing bounty work forever]


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 29, 2011)

Still trying to get my hunting rank and Sharpshooter rank up. 

And I'm still trying to find some treasure. I can't read these treasure maps worth a damn.


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2011)

I have 3k on my head


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 8, 2011)

Fuck Dammit. I've accidentally overwritten the only save file I had from before the Outlaw's Return mission. 

I worked so hard to get the Legend of the West outfit and now I can't change outfits anymore. And I planned to keep playing as John Marston with that epic coat.

Starting a new game isn't an option because going through the challenges required to unlock that outfit is a big lot of work, and because RDR is a long game.

So let me just express my feelings here.

FFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Jing (Feb 8, 2011)

I love hunting grizzly bears. They just kinda come from nowhere. Like, I was looking for one, and I see some guy being attacked by animals. As soon as I save him, a bear just comes from fucking nowhere and mauls him in the face.

Gotta love the little random moments in this game....


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 8, 2011)

Just beat Undead Nightmare. Good game,but not as good as the original.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 22, 2011)

I just got the Legend of the West outfit . Took a truckload of work,especially with the hunting challenges. I love that Legend of the West outfit.


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 22, 2011)

Is undead nightmare worth 15 bucks?


----------



## Jing (Apr 22, 2011)

I didnt really do many of the challenges while doing the story. I still need to rank up online too but PSN is still down.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 23, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Is undead nightmare worth 15 bucks?



Hell yes it is. One of the best DLC expansions from last year


----------



## DragonTiger (Apr 23, 2011)

Didn't Undead Nightmare used to be $10?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm replaying this game for the third time. Glitched my way into Blackwater so I could get some better weapons early and get all the challenges done before finishing Mexico.


----------



## The Scientist (Apr 23, 2011)

Shoddragon said:


> why does everyone hate jack?



oh where should I start?

he is a whiny little bitch
his voice does not have enough bass in it
his voice does not have the gravelly quality that lets know everyone knows not to fuck with him
he is not as "nonchalant" cool as john
he kinda reminds me of anakin skywalker


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 23, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Is undead nightmare worth 15 bucks?


I bought the disc version. I didn't think it was worth the 19 bucks I payed.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 23, 2011)

Same here. ^^^


----------



## Butcher (Apr 23, 2011)

When PSN is up, we should posse up and be a uber badass gang.

.


----------



## Jing (Apr 24, 2011)

Yeah Im up for that. I still need to get to rank 50. I want one of those fucking bulls...


----------



## Butcher (Apr 24, 2011)

I want me a damn Lemat Revolver.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 25, 2011)

Shoddragon said:


> why does everyone hate jack?



They take their anger for John's death on Jack. They didn't like to see him being replaced, specially in a moment when they were upset about John's death. Nothing rational to it, really.



Darth Nihilus said:


> Jack is a sock compared to his father. His voice is



He only sounds bad when he says ''work ya dumb nag''. But his voice is good.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbePe66rTVU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gowi (Apr 27, 2011)

Yeah, I actually really enjoy Jack's VA and personality.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 27, 2011)

I just wished I coulda finished agent Ross with a  throwing knife execution.

I killed him with the High-Powered Pistol he gave me, though.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 27, 2011)

I actually 'like' jack.

There's something Johnny Depp-ish about him. Which is always cool.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 27, 2011)

Hangatýr said:


> I just wished I coulda finished agent Ross with a  throwing knife execution.
> 
> I killed him with the High-Powered Pistol he gave me, though.



Once, I saved the game in both the normal save file and the auto save one. 

Then I loaded the auto save and instead of approaching Ross to trigger the cutscene, I pointed my gun at him causing the stranger mission to fail. Then I had all sorts of fun with him. I could always load the autosave and do it all again.

When I decided it was time for his official death, I loaded the save file and killed him in the duel.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 4, 2011)

Spending my free time racking up an enormous bounty in single player. Currently at $8,234.

EDIT: want to add that I just threw a wolf that was gnawing on my arm off a cliff. You know the cliff overlooking Pacific Union Railroad Camp by the train tracks? That fucking cliff.


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2011)

I think I have everything on that list except the Myth's and Mavericks DLC, which I just can't wait for. 

I still have to finish Undead Nightmare. Definitely on my to-do list.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 13, 2011)

glad I waited for this to be announced.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 13, 2011)

<- Sees update

<-- sees no PC version.

Well fuck you Rockstar.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 13, 2011)

Hell yeah, definitely gonna get it. My copy broke on me during the summer.


----------



## Heloves (Sep 14, 2011)

Well I better be getting the new DLC ..........although LA Noire has been holding on to me...DAMN YOU ROCKSTAR AND YOUR AMAZING GAME CREATING !!!


----------

